# Has anyone ever had to wait to adjust to a drug for depression



## Bettyann (Sep 21, 2016)

I realize that there are still some people who consider having to take these kinds of drugs (depression/anxiety) as taboo ... and are afraid to talk about it for fear of what 'others will think'....but....I'm gonna take a chance.  I have been troubled with both D & A since our bldg. caught on fire several years ago... I've tried going A La Naturale, refusing to take any...but relented... but with me it was Start and then Stop 3 different kinds.... I am back on Prozac (10mg) for one week and having a dickens of a time adjusting...but according to others, they say You need to tough it out as it WILL get better and start helping you... 
Have any of you gone through this.... ???


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 21, 2016)

Back in the mid 90's I took Prozac.  I was told it would take 3 weeks before I'd feel the effects.  At almost exactly 3 weeks I was at work and started grinding my teeth and feeling panicky.  I phoned the doctor and was told not to take it any more.  

My coworker was also on it and it was like a miracle drug for her.  She was like a new person.

So it's not the same for everyone.  Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm never depressed.  I don't ALLOW myself to get that way.

I don't quiver or break into a cold sweat because a butterfly just sneezed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 21, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I'm never depressed.  I don't ALLOW myself to get that way.
> 
> I don't quiver or break into a cold sweat because a butterfly just sneezed.



Uh huh.  I'll let the mental health professionals on here respond to that misconception.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 21, 2016)

Bettyann said:


> I realize that there are still some people who consider having to take these kinds of drugs (depression/anxiety) as taboo ... and are afraid to talk about it for fear of what 'others will think'....but....I'm gonna take a chance.  I have been troubled with both D & A since our bldg. caught on fire several years ago... I've tried going A La Naturale, refusing to take any...but relented... but with me it was Start and then Stop 3 different kinds.... I am back on Prozac (10mg) for one week and having a dickens of a time adjusting...but according to others, they say You need to tough it out as it WILL get better and start helping you...
> Have any of you gone through this.... ???



Anxiety and depression are real, and just like getting seasick, anyone can have a first time....

If you need help, don't let pride or fear stand in the way.   Alot of times it is a _ trial and error_ process for getting the right meds and dosage established.

For long term care, you should inquire with your healthcare provider about getting *C*ognitive *B*ehavioral *T*herapy, which would be of potential benefit, and more desirable than solely relying on medication.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 21, 2016)

The stigma these days is much less than it used to be, but there's still a strong need for education about mental health diagnoses. What's important in any community, circle of friends and acquaintances, and families is to be as non-judgmental as possible. As with any diagnosis, like tnthomas mentioned, it's important to ask your healthcare provider if there are alternatives to the medication being considered. Sometimes mental health providers assume the patient wants to be prescribed a medication, but it's better to have the discussion about what all of the treatment options are (as well, it goes without saying, about side effects). If the benefit doesn't seem to be kicking in, definitely you want to talk with your provider.

In the meantime, Bettyann, I hope tomorrow feels better than today.

Our mental health is just as important as our physical health and wellbeing, and they go hand-in-hand so both are worth taking care of. I'd say these Senior Forums are a good place to help us stay connected and engaged, and I'd like to see that our mental health is a subject we can talk about here openly and without judgment. If a person has never experienced mental health symptoms of concern, it can't hurt to practice some empathy.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey I'm perfectly willing to admit Effexor and Seroquel changed my life. Unfortunately I was misdiagnosed years ago. Attention Deficit Hyper Active Disorder can mimic Bipolar Disorder so closely that even some seasoned psychiatrists miss it. The big problem is when they prescribe amphetamine. For ADHD it can work beautifully. But giving speed to someone with manic episodes is scary indeed. 

My feeling about mental illness is we don't have to be embarrassed to admit to it. It's a chemical imbalance and can happen to anyone. Really...take anyone and given a bad enough situation they can lose it. I remember being freaked that I had to be hospitalized to get the right medication.

I told my husband I didn't want ANYONE to know. But you know he told a few close friends and they were so very supportive. The best was a guy that he sent to pick me up. Here I was all mortified and this guy was hilarious. No filters at all, he told me his Dad had him put away a bunch of times...but noooo nothing wrong with him.

It turns out he's a really nice guy and I've babysat for his dog. He is a nice guy and takes enough Lithium to stun an elephant. So don't be embarrassed, crazy is so very subjective


----------



## Carla (Sep 21, 2016)

Bettyann, call your dr and ask him or her that question. It might take a few weeks, maybe it needs adjusting depending on how you are feeling. That would at least put your mind to rest. I certainly am not judgemental about this and no one else should be either, knowing often times it is caused by chemical imbalance. We can do some things to help boost serotonin levels but that's not always enough. You'll get straightened out, just try to be positive.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Uh huh.  I'll let the mental health professionals on here respond to that misconception.



Ooh,  I didn't realize that they needed your permission.  Saaawry


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 21, 2016)

I have two very close relatives who have been on these types of meds for years. Occasionally they need a change in the medication,unfortunately it does take about 3 weeks to get on and off the drugs. These drugs give them back their life. They can function and live a happy life. These types of medication do not alter their thinking but help control the chemical imbalance they have. They still feel all the emotions we feel but with the medications are able to cope without the terrible anxiety that comes along with depression. Anyone who has asked for help for this type of illness shows great strength and I commend them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 21, 2016)

Bipolar is one of things you can't will away. You cycle through mania where you have all the energy in creation. The house will be spotless...heck you can do anything! Then the depression hits and the sky is falling. You just go back and forth. Medication stabilizes everything so you finally feel "normal".

I would suggest you find a counselor or psychiatrist. My primary doctor does my prescriptions now. But sometimes you have to have talk therapy in addition to meds until you find the right dose.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 21, 2016)

Our SIL is bipolar, had a terrible time getting "dialed in" on a winning combo of meds, but did achieve a very welcome stability.   She lost her husband of 41 years recently, we are burying him tomorrow.   Thankfully, she is holding together well...much better than we anticipated.


----------



## Bettyann (Sep 21, 2016)

I sincerely THANK everyone for their kind and encouraging replies...but not YOU, Falcon... I have been a strong person all of my life never giving in regardless of what the circumstances were... (just like I know many of you have been, too) ... And Falcon you have SO much to learn if you think maladies such as depression or anxiety are simply just 'allowed' or disallowed... It is because of remarks such as yours that I don't like to post much...but stick to the Games... but its all OK.... really it is! :love_heart:


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 21, 2016)

Edited:    Started new thread here---->>>> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/24691


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 22, 2016)

It's a crap shoot with antidepressants.    Takes a while to kick in, then tweek the dosage, then the side effects and then perhaps having to wean off of them to try a different med.   Hang in there.    I also suggest talk therapy with the meds.   

Worked in healthcare for 30+ years and depression (blood pressure, ED and diabetes) were the top visits we'd get.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2016)

I have been taking antidepressants for many many years. Now on prozac and geodon.  I have had treatment resistant depression so the geodon is used with the prozac to boost it.  They do that a lot now a days.  Your doctor may prescribe another med. to add to it if you cannot seem to get better after a certain point on antidepressants.  That is if you are seeing a psychiatrist or equal.  I see a psychiatric nurse practitioner.  I tried so many antidepressants and after months did not get any better so then another medicine, the geodon, was added.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I'm never depressed.  I don't ALLOW myself to get that way.
> 
> I don't quiver or break into a cold sweat because a butterfly just sneezed.


Wow patronising and insensitive much! News flash. Depression is not a choice or a character flaw. It is this attitude which contributes to people's suicidality. People try to tough it out rather than ask for help. I can't count the number of times I have comforted grieving families who have lost members due to suicide. I guarantee you, it is by good fortune that life has not dealt you a blow sufficient to lay you flat. More than once medication saved my life, And I am not a delicate flower. Paxil worked for me when I was in the pit, without it, I would have died. My butterflies had sharp claws and poisoned fangs.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Ooh,  I didn't realize that they needed your permission.  Saaawry


What is your problem? Why are you being so cruel?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Current data suggests that 70% of otherwise "normal" peeps, will experience at least one major depressive episode in their lives. Life breaks us all, at one time or another, in one way or another.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> What is your problem? Why are you being so cruel?



He's of the opinion that people who suffer from depression just need to 'snap out of it'.


----------

